# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Të kthehesh apo të mos kthehesh në Shqipëri, kjo është çështja!

## klaracelo

po shkruaj kete teme e shpresoj te me ndihmoni. 
jam duke mbaruar universitetin e per e shumta nje vit do marr lauren. thashe se kjo ishte gjeja me e rendesishme, por dilemat s'kane te mbaruar. nuk di cfare te bej te kthehem ne shqiperi (ku jam e sigurt se do te gjej 1 pune te mire, ku do te kem miqte, shoqerine, te afermit e mi, do kem rendesine time, gur i rende ne token e tij) apo te mundohem te gjej ndonje pune ketu, qe ju siguroj nuk eshte e lehte, e shumta nje pune dosido (me rrofte laura)  e te  jem gjithmone e pare  me ate sy mosperfilles e superior te kujt mendon se te jesh emigrant = qenie inferiore.

do t'ju isha mirenjohese per 1 keshille tuajen. falemnderit!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## malli

klaracelo ,per te jetuar ne Shqiperi ne kete moment eshte shum e veshtire , te kuptoj  deshiron te jesh prane njerzve te tu , prane shoqeris etj etj.
Gje ndonje pune ne Itali se do te jesh me e qete sesa ne Shqiperi , dhe ne çdo qytet te Europes e shohin shqiptarin me nje sy tjeter , prandaj per kete mos e vrit mendjen.
Degjo 10 vete dhe bo si di vete.
paç fat dhe zoti te ndihmofte malli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sersilada777

Pyet ndienjen tende ajo eshte e vetmja mike qe te con ku duhet Arsyeja na tremb na fut ne udhekryqe pa mbarim por sapo i drejtohemi ndienjes ajo njeh vetem nje pergjigje, dhe pas kesaj ndiehemi te lehte si ajri dhe me nje arsye  te tejpashme si kristali.
E dashur nese ti ndiehesh vertete gure i rende prehu ne ne vendin  tend do kete nje vend per ty nje vend per mua dhe nje vend per te gjithe ata qe gjejne dinjitetin ne ate vend.  shume  jete ne vend te huaj vertiten dhe se gjejne veten dhe kjo ndothe me te gjithe ata qe kane lene shpirtin ne atdhe so  do not be afraid of nothing albania is the place where your heart belongs to follow it.

----------


## klaracelo

falenderit shume. jam e sigurt qe nje pergjigje e prere nuk ekziston, por me pelqen te di si mendojne bashkemoshataret e mi , te cilet si une jane ne cdo cep te botes. e dua te shtoj edhe 1 gje tjeter. kam pak dite qe jam presantuar me forumin e jam shume e lumtur e me pelqejne shume te gjithe. me pelqejne temat diskutimet, debatet, e lirshmeria me te cilen shprehen anetaret e ketij forumi, e megjithese eshte shpejt kam formuar simpatite e mia...............

----------


## DhArMa

une te them rri njeher ne Itali, gjej noj pune e shife si shkon.
Te gjithe qe jane emigranta edhe perbuzen ndoshta nga te huajt, por nuk ka me keq kur perbuzesh ne vend tendin edhe te marrin neper kembe. 
Te shkosh ne Shqiperi, eshte njera rruge;Te pakten ashtu mendova edhe une para nje viti, mu duk ide fantastike. Por te them te drejten u zhgenjeva me shume gjera. Veshtiresia te gjesh nje pune, rrogat shume te vogla, pasiguri e vendit te punes, plus kushtet e veshtira. Arsyeja tjeter, eshte se une kisha ndryshuar aq shume ne mentalitet, edhe shume gjera te duken absurde edhe te kota. 
Une te them mendoju mire para se te marresh nje hap qe do te pendohesh.
Gjithe te mirat edhe suksese kudo qe te shkosh.

----------


## leci

Ciao klara.
Nje keshille nga nje njeri qe po i provon te dyja.
Rri aty ku je,perpiqu te gjesh nje pune te mire dhe jeto jeten tende.
Shqiperia per tani eshte e bukur vetem 15 dite ne gusht(mendimi im).Qe do kesh te afermit,miqte dhe shoqerine ok.
Qe do kesh rendesine tende dhe guri i rende ne vendin e vet kerko ta harrosh.
Emigranti nuk eshte qenie inferiore.
me respekt

----------


## Lela01

Aaaaaaaaa leco e prishe muhabetin....si te rrije goca ne Itali, per mu Klara kthehu me vrap ne Shqiperi, te pakten ky eshte mendimi im dhe eshte gjeja qe do te beja une sikur te isha ne vendin tend.

Leci pershendetje!

----------


## Sheqerka

klaracelo pershendetje !!!
Une jam njeriu me i cmendur per tu kthyer ne shqiperi!
Une mendoj se duhet te jetosh atje ku ndjehesh vetje jote.Kjo eshte gjeja me e rendesishme ne jete.Nje cope buke mund ta sigurosh  kudo,por ama eshte shume e rendesishme edhe menyra se si ndihesh.Ne nje vend te huaj,e tille do te mbetesh perhere..Ndoshta shqiperia per momentin nuk ta mbush syrin,por une per vete,kur te mbaroj shkollen,e sigurte me mije perqind qe do te kthehem atje,ku jane njerezit e mi me te dashur..aty ku me kuptojne sic duhet..aty ku mund ta shfaq veten si jam..
Megjithate une ndoshta flas edhe nga malli i tmerreshem qe me ka pushtuar per shqiperine..ti mendohu dhe bej ate qe te thote zemra jote..
Perqafime...

----------


## klaracelo

ju falenderoj shume te gjitheve, dhe cdo mesazh qe marr me emocionon shume sepse eshte i thene me gjithe zemer.

----------


## leci

Sa e lehte eshte ti japesh keshilla ta tjereve.
Po  he o Lela se nuk rrihet ne Shqiperi.
Ska uje,ska drita,ska pune dhe as te ardhme.
Ne flasim se na merr malli por realiteti eshte i veshtire.
flm Lela
gjithe te mirat

----------


## DhArMa

> _Postuar më parë nga Lela01_ 
> *Aaaaaaaaa leco e prishe muhabetin....si te rrije goca ne Itali, per mu Klara kthehu me vrap ne Shqiperi, te pakten ky eshte mendimi im dhe eshte gjeja qe do te beja une sikur te isha ne vendin tend.
> 
> Leci pershendetje!*


Ju qe thoni kthehu do te doja te dija keni qene ndonjiher ne Shqiperi, qysh se keni emigruar, apo eshte thjesht ajo ideja qe Shqiperia eshte me mire se vendi ku jetoni? Me besoni se kam pase te njetat mendime, qe si ne Shqiperi nuk ka. Kur shkova pas 2 vitesh  :i ngrysur:  ishte zgenjim i madh, dhe shume ndryshe nga ato endrrat qe thurja une ketu, si studente ne vend te huaj.....  :sarkastik:

----------


## Lela01

> _Postuar më parë nga DhArMa_ 
> *Ju qe thoni kthehu do te doja te dija keni qene ndonjiher ne Shqiperi, qysh se keni emigruar, apo eshte thjesht ajo ideja qe Shqiperia eshte me mire se vendi ku jetoni? Me besoni se kam pase te njetat mendime, qe si ne Shqiperi nuk ka. Kur shkova pas 2 vitesh  ishte zgenjim i madh, dhe shume ndryshe nga ato endrrat qe thurja une ketu, si studente ne vend te huaj..... *



Une qe po te them keshtu, nuk kam shume qe jam jashte vendit (me pak se nje vit) dhe kam qene 2 here ne Shqiperi.

----------


## Pal dukagjini

Mos vono

kthehu qe jeta esht dinake
dhe leht te mashtron
te humb ne mergim
dhe emrin ta harron

kthehu se mergimi esht i rend
diten ta ben dhjet
mos zgjat shum
qe ske veq nje jet

kthehu mos le koha te mashtron
qe kur te pendohesh esht shum von

kthehu pra qe mergimi te tret
nuk te le emer as gjurme nejet.

----------


## kolombi

> _Postuar më parë nga Pal dukagjini_ 
> *Mos vono
> 
> kthehu qe jeta esht dinake
> dhe leht te mashtron
> te humb ne mergim
> dhe emrin ta harron
> 
> kthehu se mergimi esht i rend
> ...


Ty te lumte goja o trim.po fatet kur u ndane keshtu na rane.
Ndoshta behet mbare nje dite.

----------


## engel

o klaracelo ti ke te drejt qe mendon per tu kthyer neshqiperi sepse malli larg vendit si i thojne <te bren>por mundohu te gjesh nje pune te mire aty ku je dhe te fitosh mire jeten e per tu kthyer ne shqiperi mendo vetem per raste te medhaja.te them kete sepse e njejta gje po me ndodh dhe mua.bej afersisht 1 vit ne france dhe me ka marre madhi per çdo gje qe beja ne shqiperi <te  mira >&<te keqija>por tani jam i detyruar te mbaroj  studimet 2 vjeçare qe kam nisur dhe shpresoj qe te integrohem mire ne France per te bere 1 dore leke qe kur te kthehem ne shqiperi ,jeta te jet me e lehte per mua.te uroj fat dhe bej si ta ndjej zemra

----------


## klaracelo

faleminderit te gjitheve!
Ju falenderoj qe e merrni mundimin te me jepni keshillat tuaja. nese keni deshire pres keshilla te tjera, pershendetje e fat te gjitheve.

----------


## ornela lucas

Edhe une si mijera te tjere isha vec 17 vjec kur mora rrugen e mergimit. Kam pese vjet qe jetoj ne Amerike ku sapo mbarova kolegjin. Persa i perket pyetjes " te kthehesh apo jo ne Shqiperi " une do te thosha jo. Gjerat ne Shqiperi kane ndryshuar. Njerezit bejne sikur nuk te njohin sidomos kur ke kohe qe ke ikur. Cfare mund te besh ne Shqiperi me nje diplome????? do te punosh per $ 200 ne muaj???? If you are lucky!!!!! 
Emigrimi eshte teper i veshtire. Une familjen e kam akoma ne Vlore dhe kam shume mall edhe pse i vizitoj cdo vit. Cdo here qe e marr rrugen te kthehem per vizite e di brenda meje se arsyeja pse ndihem keshtu eshte se kam lindur ne Shqiperi. Nuk e shkoj me kurre neper mend per tu kthyher. Eshte nje vend qe nuk i perkas dhe nuk me perket me. Mbaj vec mend nje femijeri sa te lumtur ap edhe te dhimbshme. Mbaj mend qe ne nje moshe aq te re u detyrova te ikja te gjeja rrugezgjidhje diku tjeter. Shume thone ne Shqiperi behet qejf! Qejf eh si mund te besh qejf kur gjitoni yt ose kushuriri nuk ka buke te haje.
Ne Vlore kam kujtime shume te bukura. Prinderit jane ne gjendje ekonomike shume te mire por une personalisht nje vajze me shkolle te larte nuk do te kisha asnje rrugezgjidhje. Te pakten edhe per 20 vjet te tjera mendoj se Shqiperia do te jete akoma sic eshte.

----------


## Lela01

Nuk me pelqen aspak mendimi yt megjithate nuk te gjykoj aspak sepse eshte e drejta jote te mendosh si te duash por dua te te them qe qendrimi jashte te paska ndryshuar shume...

----------


## PINK

qendrimi jashte na  ka ndryshuar te gjitheve Leila01 .. jo vetem ate por te gjithe ne te tjereve qe pame realitetin me sy .. shohim se cfare eshte e mire , cfare eshte e keqe , cfare eshte e drejte dhe cfare eshte korrupsioni etj ... 

jam shume dakort me te tjeret kur thone se shqiperia nuk ka asnje fare te ardhme per ne te rinjte .. jo per 20 vjet por dhe per nja 50 vjet ..nuk ka per te ndryshuar gje ..
hey ndoshta disave nuk ju vjen mire ..por kjo eshte e vertetaa


Pink

----------


## Lela01

Ne rradhe te pare e kam lela dhe jo leila dhe ne rradhe te dyte une thjesht thashe ate qe mendoja e mendoj dhe persa i perket "hej ndoshta disave nuk i vjen mire ... por kjo eshte e verteta" mund te jete per ty por jo per te gjithe.....

----------

